# Hi! Newbie here!



## solost12 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hello all:

Nice to meet you! Here for some help on leaving marriage. Thanks in advance! :smile2:


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome! What is going on in your situation? We will try to help.


----------

